# KBC - paid lump sum, now struggling to make repayments



## dubinamerica (13 Dec 2011)

Hi, Myself and husband have a mortgage on the family home with KBC, since 2006. Over the years, we paid a significant lump sum off this loan. 

Our situation has drastically changed now, we are separted and in mediation, and I am in the family home with the children. 

I am finding it a continuous struggle to meet all payments for now particularly, as I can't get MIS as my husband's name is on the deeds. 

Does anyone know if KBC offer some sort of payment holiday? Taking into account, that we are way ahead of the initial schedule of repayment. Any feedback before I put in a call would be really appreciated. Am really struggling to pay everything and now my husband has refused to withdraw money from our savings to cover mortgage. I could chase him for that but could take months and I don't want to fall behind..


----------



## kaza (14 Dec 2011)

I am not familiar with their holidays from payments policy but I am with their restructuring in case that is any help.

I have a buy to let property with KBC and I recently restructured this. From my dealings with them they are very helpful. In October the Financial Regulator introduced new measures for people restructuring - so this entails have to complete a very detailed document stating all your monthly outgoings etc.. and providing them with bank statements. You need all parties on the mortgage involved so your husband would need to sign off on everything and complete the documents as well. 

But that is for restructuring - I increased my term from 20 to 25 years - you can also go interest only for 12 months - this is then revisited every 12 months I think.

What I would suggest is call into them. I did this and someone comes down and will talk you through all your options - I found them very helpful. That way you will know exactly where you stand. Best of luck!


----------



## DXB (14 Dec 2011)

call KBC - they had an offer a few years ago that you could pay a lump sum off your mortgage but if you wanted the money back they would give it to you within 24 hours. You might fall into that category.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (14 Dec 2011)

ditto to what DXB said.  Paid a grand in and off extra off the KBV mortgage  a couple of years back. It always mentioned in the follow up letters that I could get the money back if I wanted.


----------



## Paulk (14 Dec 2011)

bigjoe_dub said:


> ditto to what DXB said.  Paid a grand in and off extra off the KBV mortgage  a couple of years back. It always mentioned in the follow up letters that I could get the money back if I wanted.



It is reassuring to hear that KBC provides this option of getting the money back. Is it the same in other banks?


----------



## DXB (14 Dec 2011)

Paulk said:


> It is reassuring to hear that KBC provides this option of getting the money back. Is it the same in other banks?



I've never seen it advertised elsewhere (doesn't mean it doesn't exist) but KBC advertised it.


----------

